# More Turnings



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Well here are a few more turnings. The first is a mahogany bowl which is one of a set of 10 salad bowls for the kids Christmas. The second is my first box ever back in March. The last is my Pro 15" lathe. If it gets old let me know.

Mark I will try to get some pictures of the progress on these salad bowls. From the block of wood to the finished bowl. Thanks again for having me. 

Bernie


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Bernie,

Thanks for posting more of your wonderful work. I really love that mahogany bowl, it has turned out so nice.

How is the new headstock doing so far?


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

So far so good and is running strong. If it stays that way I will be one happy camper. I really like this lathe and the way it turns when it is working. Anyway I am going to try to get some progress pictures of the mahogany bowl set and post them tonight for Mark. Talk to you later.

Bernie


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Very nice Bernie 

But I think you should post them in the link below also. 

http://www.routerforums.com/forum-c...-com-oak-park-com-september-2006-contest.html

Who knows you just may win a free item....   from the RF...(Oak-Park)

You may have a hard time reposting them again ,but you can use the link below to do it.
http://tinypic.com/
Then just select the IMG url and paste it in your post.

Good Luck in the 2006-contest 

Bj


----------

